# can i play here



## kausion (Mar 31, 2004)

hi people my name is Bart,I'm 22,I got this site from a beautiful girl that said it would help me progress to what i want.and thats ripped and shredded.I'm currenly 6'5 wit a gut.i know its alot work.i know i'll probbly have alot bad remarks.but I'm doing this for me.so if you can help me out i started my journal and thank you for any support.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 31, 2004)

kausion welcome to IM!


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 31, 2004)

Welcome, and good luck


----------



## butterfly (Mar 31, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Mr.Attitude (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Vieope (Mar 31, 2004)

_ Here in the newbie area? Yes, you can play here. 
Welcome..  _


----------



## kausion (Mar 31, 2004)

thank you everyone


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

Welcome to IM


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 1, 2004)

Welcome !


----------



## aztecwolf (Apr 1, 2004)

rock on dude!!


----------



## kausion (Apr 7, 2004)

i got my journal up and running if anyone wants to help


----------

